# Ready to go!



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Rocky and Toby are ready to go to North Carolina. Their bags are packed!










And excuse the weird lighting of this one. 











Lilly went to the pet sitters this morning, I had to say goodbye until thanksgiving. It was very emotional. 



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

Awww they are ready to go. Is Rocky going with you to?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

No, Rocky is my family's dog. My parents and sister are coming up for a week to help me move, decorate, etc. and Rocky is coming with. Their chi mix Lilly is old and sick so she went to the pet sitters so she didn't have to sit in a car for 12 hours. Rocky will be coming back with them- it will be sad separating the boys since they love each other so. 

I won't see Lilly, Rocky or my family until Thanksgiving. But we are going to Skype.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

So sad you have to leave them behind and I know you will miss them ... but you decided to take Toby with you, right?!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh yeah. Toby is coming. He is my boy. Has been since the day I got him. I actually got him so I would have a dog of my own to come with me since my family wouldn't let me take one of the family dogs (how selfish, how dare they love their dogs!). 

We are all packing up and leaving at 7 am our time, which is about 6.5 hours from now. We should be there around 8 or 9, unless we decide to stop overnight instead of driving straight through. 

Toby made the drive in March and was such an angel. I hope Rocky will be okay, he is much less easygoing and more anxious than his cousin. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh wow, I can't believe you are going already! The pups look so cute, hard to
believe how much Rocky grew! He's handsome! Love little Toby too. You're going
to have internet right? ...if not, I'm going to cry!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I know it's sad but it's also exciting! You and Toby will make new friends and be learning interesting stuff so you won't be homesick for long. plus you will have all of us to chat to and we will cheer you up


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awe! So excited for you! I know it will be hard at first but y'all will adjust and do great!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

such an exciting time in your life, new adventures await you.....but a bit sad also understandably ...but skype is a going to make things seem more normal , talking to your family and friends back home, seeing the dogs....and Toby is going to make lots of friends for you !


----------



## Bentley J (Jun 26, 2012)

Very sad but also very exciting times ahead can I ask are you moving for work reasons 
I hope u and Toby settle in well when u arrive could u let me know so i know u have arrived safe n well
Have a safe trip 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Oh wow, I can't believe you are going already! The pups look so cute, hard to
> believe how much Rocky grew! He's handsome! Love little Toby too. You're going to have internet right? ...if not, I'm going to cry!


LS, I will have internet on my phone and at the hotel. And on Thursday I am getting cable and internet in the apartment! No worries, I could not live without internet. 



OzChi said:


> I know it's sad but it's also exciting! You and Toby will make new friends and be learning interesting stuff so you won't be homesick for long. plus you will have all of us to chat to and we will cheer you up


Thanks, I am so excited, but a bit scared.



Huly said:


> Awe! So excited for you! I know it will be hard at first but y'all will adjust and do great!


Thanks, Christie! I hope so!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

nabi said:


> such an exciting time in your life, new adventures await you.....but a bit sad also understandably ...but skype is a going to make things seem more normal , talking to your family and friends back home, seeing the dogs....and Toby is going to make lots of friends for you !


Yeah, Skype is going to be a lifesaver! Thank you! 



Bentley J said:


> Very sad but also very exciting times ahead can I ask are you moving for work reasons
> I hope u and Toby settle in well when u arrive could u let me know so i know u have arrived safe n well
> Have a safe trip
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


I am moving to attend law school.


Here is an update: 

Well, things did not go according to plan. We are at a hotel in Savannah, Georgia. My mom was taken by ambulance to the Emergency Room. She has had pnemona for a week, but we thought it was getting better so she decided to come. When we got to the hotel, she couldn't breathe and turned blue. So we called 911. They are currently running tests. Dad is with her my sister and I are at the room with the pups. 

We confirmed what I have suspected. Rocky has separation anxiety. We got a call from the hotel saying that they had complaints about our dog. We assume it was Toby, since he sometimes whines in his crate. Well, we got back to the hotel, and IT WAS ROCKY. HE WAS BARKING LIKE A LOON. I have given my sister some tips to deal with it, so I hope it gets better. 

That's the best update I can give right now, I'm exhausted and I've been driving since 6 am.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh Ashley, I'm sorry to hear your mom's sick. I hope they figure out what's up 
asap and hope she gets better very soon. Hugs. I think you are doing very well,
considering all the travelling, hospital and barking. Hopefully all the stressful 
stuff is now behind you. I'm sending lots of healing wishes to your mom.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Oh Ashley, I'm sorry to hear your mom's sick. I hope they figure out what's up
> asap and hope she gets better very soon. Hugs. I think you are doing very well,
> considering all the travelling, hospital and barking. Hopefully all the stressful
> stuff is now behind you. I'm sending lots of healing wishes to your mom.


I just got a call from my Dad- they are admitting her. They believe she has blood clot(s) aka pulmonary emboli. Super...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> I just got a call from my Dad- they are admitting her. They believe she has blood clot(s) aka pulmonary emboli. Super...


Ah I'm sorry Ash, please try to stay strong and think positive thoughts for your
mom. I'm trying too, I wish her well. I can't imagine how stressed you must be.
I'm here if you want to talk.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi Ashley, sorry to hear about your mom but at least you guys got her to the hospital in enough time to get proper treatment. Now she can get IV antibiotics too if needed for the pneumonia. Pulmonary emboli are really common too and we have lots of medications to treat them! I work in a hospital as a pharmacist and see this on a daily basis. Stay strong and feel free to chat anytime u want! Or if u have any questions! Be positive!! And give ur munchkins lots of lovin, they're just stressed out with all the travel.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Goodness, sending healthy vibes to you! Hope your mom is OK.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks! My mom is a registered nurse but she is still scared. My grandmother nearly died from pulmonary emboli last summer. Shes getting a CT scan to check now. Dad and sis are with the pups and I'm staying with her. Going on 20 hrs no sleep!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Aww honey, sad to hear about your bad news. Hope your mum is feeling better soon.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Ashley, I've been thinking about you & your mom. I hope today is a better day for you all. Hugs.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Hey Ashley, I've been thinking about you & your mom. I hope today is a better day for you all. Hugs.


Thanks LS. And thanks Sarah too! 

My mom will be in the hospital until tomorrow at the earliest. More than likely it will be until Thursday or Friday. She has fluid around her heart and lungs, which they are working on eliminating. She is breathing much better today- so I guess that's progress. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

